# S11 day old Platy fry



## Ajreoandoeka (Aug 11, 2005)

*11 day old Platy fry*

So one of my platys had babies in my breeder trap, so they are safe from the other fish right now. Currently, I have 8 fry, although there may be 2 more hiding somewhere that escaped from my trap. My question is this (and I'm sure you've heard it a thousand times) How long should I wait before releasing them from the breeder's trap? The other fish in the tank are (as listed below) all full grown: Platies, Danios, Cories, a glassfish and a pleco. The pleco is still not that large, he's only about 6 inches long I'd say. 

I don't want to send the babies off to their doom, but they keep trying to escape from the breeding trap, and if they don't escape successfully they get stuck and die anyways.

Thanks in advance for any *positive* help,

Tracy


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

you should release them whenever they are big enough to not get eaten. i released some when they were 1 month old, but 2 from the same liter are still too small, almost 2 months later.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

i realeased mine into a seperate tank with 2 cories and 4 guppys after 10 days in a net and there all doing great and growing fine


----------



## Ajreoandoeka (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks! I think I'll probably wait a little longer before I release them, they aren't too big yet, and the only option for another tank is with the Gourami, which I Know would eat them happily. Thanks again!


----------

